# VapeCon 2017 - Food Vendors



## Rob Fisher

This year there is going to be food for everyone! We will announce the different Food and Drinks vendors in this thread! Just the thought of it is making me hungry right now!

First up is Knickerbocker Ice cream! 



www.knickerbocker.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

You know @Rob Fisher - this is great

Ice cream should come first
Then lunch
Then more ice cream afterwards for pudding 

Just praying there are chips somewhere later on 
hehe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next up my peeps... some Mexican Food from Taco Kombi! Yes please! Schlurp!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Next up my peeps... some Mexican Food from Taco Kombi! Yes please! Schlurp!
> View attachment 103250
> View attachment 103251



Tacos! Oh yea that is where I will be. But first the beer stand

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cruzz_33

Rob Fisher said:


> Next up my peeps... some Mexican Food from Taco Kombi! Yes please! Schlurp!
> View attachment 103250
> View attachment 103251



This is a winner winner Taco Dinner!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## shaunnadan

Silver said:


> You know @Rob Fisher - this is great
> 
> Ice cream should come first
> Then lunch
> Then more ice cream afterwards for pudding
> 
> Just praying there are chips somewhere later on
> hehe



@Silver does love his plate of chips....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

how about some bunny chows guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And the food keeps coming! The Balkan Burger Bus is on it's way to VapeCon 2017 as well!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

We didn't forget that we need coffee! 


The Mobile Coffee Cafe is also fired up and on the way to VapeCon!

Gourmet Espresso Based Coffee selection (Cappuccino, Espresso, Latté, Filter Coffees, Mochaccino, Americano etc)
Tea Selection (Rooibos, 5Roses, Earl Grey)
Hot Chocolate
Rooibos Ice Tea (No artificial colourants or preservatives)
Ice Coffee
Homemade Biscuit’s and Rusks

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> We didn't forget that we need coffee!
> View attachment 103337
> 
> The Mobile Coffee Cafe is also fired up and on the way to VapeCon!
> 
> Gourmet Espresso Based Coffee selection (Cappuccino, Espresso, Latté, Filter Coffees, Mochaccino, Americano etc)
> Tea Selection (Rooibos, 5Roses, Earl Grey)
> Hot Chocolate
> Rooibos Ice Tea (No artificial colourants or preservatives)
> Ice Coffee
> Homemade Biscuit’s and Rusks
> 
> View attachment 103336


Oh yeah, this chap is going to be working hard

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeCon 2017 - It's Pizza time! Yeah Baby! Wood fired Pizza! 



The Brohemian Pizza Truck will be standing by to feed the masses! I hope they have a Mexican and one with lots of anchovies for me! Yum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## MR_F

Any Halaal Foods Or must we bring out own pot of Biryani???

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

MR_F said:


> Any Halaal Foods Or must we bring out own pot of Biryani???



Its coming @MR_F


----------



## MR_F

Silver said:


> Its coming @MR_F



AWESOME STUFF !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> VapeCon 2017 - It's Pizza time! Yeah Baby! Wood fired Pizza!
> View attachment 103447
> 
> 
> The Brohemian Pizza Truck will be standing by to feed the masses! I hope they have a Mexican and one with lots of anchovies for me! Yum!
> View attachment 103448
> View attachment 103449



@Rob Fisher , they better have a Chicken and Avo pizza !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

No need for a pot of Biryani @MR_F! We have Halaal foods from....

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver

You know @Rob Fisher , I was getting a bit concerned because I didn't see any chips so far!!!

But I checked out Epic Eats' Facebook page and found something great!

Happiness is restored

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Also paging @Anees M Kara to check this out and give his comments...


----------



## MrDeedz

the BALKAN BURGER !!!! 
You havent had a burger until youve eaten a BALKAN. DAMN!! cant wait. my fav spot at NeighbourhGoods market!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Anees M Kara

Silver said:


> Also paging @Anees M Kara to check this out and give his comments...


I know epic eats very well they are halaal certified and make good food. @Silver

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Anees M Kara said:


> I know epic eats very well they are halaal certified and make good food. @Silver
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Thanks @Anees M Kara !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Avo and anchovies... What the hell do you guys do to those poor pizzas @Rob Fisher and @Silver ?!

Bacon, pineapple, bacon, and extra cheese for me!

And where is the BEER?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Kathrada

Rob Fisher said:


> No need for a pot of Biryani @MR_F! We have Halaal foods from....
> View attachment 103490
> View attachment 103491
> View attachment 103492
> View attachment 103493


Big up guys. Appreciate... 

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands

Look at all this good chow!

Congrats guys, sad to be missing this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Scissorhands said:


> Look at all this good chow!
> 
> Congrats guys, sad to be missing this



Sad if you won't make it @Scissorhands 
Just get in the car and come up - its 3 weeks away - make a plan!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Silver said:


> Sad if you won't make it @Scissorhands
> Just get in the car and come up - its 3 weeks away - make a plan!



Haha maby you could set up a nice card bored cut out of me 

Well both my clients for that Friday literally just rescheduled! 

And i have a couch in Littleton i can camp on. . .

Uhh i haven't replaced my stolen laptop yet. . . Priorities . . . Priorities

Will see closer to the time, thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MR_F

HALAAL FOODS yes man !!!!!
thanks @Rob Fisher and @Silver

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nicholas

Rob Fisher said:


> And the food keeps coming! The Balkan Burger Bus is on it's way to VapeCon 2017 as well!
> 
> View attachment 103334
> View attachment 103335



I love these guys !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And let's not forget the drinks! This year Liquid Chefs is back bigger and better and more to drink!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Willyza

By the looks of thing, 
I am just coming for the food and drinks 
Well done Guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Willyza said:


> By the looks of thing,
> I am just coming for the food and drinks
> Well done Guys



Also very excited about the food, lol

I need lots of chips @Willyza - so I will probably hang out at the Epic Eats stand
And I want to try out a pizza from Brohemian
I have tried the Balkan burger before at the Fourways market - and it was superb - so I wouldnt mind trying one again.

And I need several Cokes and waters - so I will be at Liquid Chefs a few times.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer

Quick question: Will all food vendors be allowed to sell water / soft drinks?


----------



## Silver

Kaizer said:


> Quick question: Will all food vendors be allowed to sell water / soft drinks?



Hi @Kaizer - good question

The answer is that Liquid Chefs will be the only beverage seller on the day. Other than the Gourmet Coffee vendor.

But don't worry - they are going to have ample facilities this year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Hi guys, I just want to now so I can prepare my tummy, Will access to the food stalls be available whilst we wait for entry to vapecon early in the morning? or you need to enter vapecon arena to get to the food stalls?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MrDeedz said:


> Hi guys, I just want to now so I can prepare my tummy, Will access to the food stalls be available whilst we wait for entry to vapecon early in the morning? or you need to enter vapecon arena to get to the food stalls?


If I remember correctly it was stated somewhere that you can only access the food stalls once inside the arena.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Andre said:


> If I remember correctly it was stated somewhere that you can only access the food stalls once inside the arena.


That seems right, since the doors to the food dudes are from inside only.

@MrDeedz if you are going to be in the queue early with us, either bring a flask of coffee, or a spare mug and come find me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hi guys

Thanks for all attending

It would help us a lot if you could give some feedback on the food and drinks vendors at VapeCon. What did you try and how was it?

I had a Balkan burger and it was EPIC
I also had a chicken Pizza from Brokemian and enjoyed it a lot but it needed salt and i forgot to ask for salt.
I had a sausage roll from sausage saloon and it was EPIC
Drinks were good - from Liquid Chefs - I noticed it was much better this year because i didnt have to wait as long.

Sadly, i didnt have chips or try the ice cream, coffee, epic eats or taco kombi...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar

Was nice to see more food vendors this year! I had the Epic Loaded Fries from Epic Foods. Taste was great, but I waited an hour for it, eventually my stomach thought my throat had been cut. Also wish the portion served was bigger considering what you pay.
I also purchased a Balcan Burger for one of the vendors and he said it was great.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Pixstar said:


> Was nice to see more food vendors this year! I had the Epic Loaded Fries from Epic Foods. Taste was great, but I waited an hour for it, eventually my stomach thought my throat had been cut. Also wish the portion served was bigger considering what you pay.
> I also purchased a Balcan Burger for one of the vendors and he said it was great.
> View attachment 105628
> View attachment 105629


Hey dude. I very briefly chatted to you at Epic Eats about the wait. I agree the wait there was a bit hectic.
My friends ordered after me (at another vendor), got their food, ate their food, met up with more friends, they got food, ate their food ... and I was still standing around.
Badly managed expectations from Epic Eats. Inform me about the wait before I place my order. I'll shop and come back.

Balkan Burgers looked AMAZING!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

boerie roll x2 which was very filling

Balkan burger which was Amazing!

I got to the taco truck when it was sold out (very late afternoon) BUT I managed to convince the guy to make something for up me and all it cost was to refill his tank with some e-juice #score

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

I had some epic loaded fries. wow it was really nice, i thought the price was a bit heavy for a bucket of chips but what you get makes it all worth it, I had a margarita pizza, was also very nice, what i liked is you dont have to wait to long for it, big winner. The ice cream were very nice, i had a taste from my friend, i hijacked the rest of the bucket, the coffee as always was tops, so no complaints from me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper

Had the burger and the loaded chips and enjoyed both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch

Balkan burger was a winner!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ozeran

Those fully loaded fries were insane. Wierd combo. But tasted good.


----------



## Alex

The Balkan Burger,

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cruzz_33

I'm so bumbed that I didn't get to try any of the food at Vapecon, everything looked so epic.


----------



## Kuhlkatz

I had a 'magic' Boerie Roll on Friday, as I can only attribute it's quick disappearance to some ancient form of arcane magic.

I was feeling very sorry for myself at around 3PM on Saturday, and @Alex recommended a Balkan Burger. I ordered it 'fully loaded' and it definitely hit the spot. I could have easily wolfed down another, no probs, but I had to leave some space for a Raspberry Cheesecake Ice-cream.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Kuhlkatz said:


> I had a 'magic' Boerie Roll on Friday, as I can only attribute it's quick disappearance to some ancient form of arcane magic.
> 
> I was feeling very sorry for myself at around 3PM on Saturday, and @Alex recommended a Balkan Burger. I ordered it 'fully loaded' and it definitely hit the spot. I could have easily wolfed down another, no probs, but I had to leave some space for a Raspberry Cheesecake Ice-cream.


I had a pizza which was pretty tasty, but would have preferred a heavy-hand of salt to have wondered over it.

@Alex must have been getting com on those burgers, because he didn't speak to me after I bought a pizza instead of them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mida Khan

Rob Fisher said:


> We didn't forget that we need coffee!
> View attachment 103337
> 
> The Mobile Coffee Cafe is also fired up and on the way to VapeCon!
> 
> Gourmet Espresso Based Coffee selection (Cappuccino, Espresso, Latté, Filter Coffees, Mochaccino, Americano etc)
> Tea Selection (Rooibos, 5Roses, Earl Grey)
> Hot Chocolate
> Rooibos Ice Tea (No artificial colourants or preservatives)
> Ice Coffee
> Homemade Biscuit’s and Rusks
> 
> View attachment 103336




The coffee was amazing!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

I see a lot of beef stuff being hindu we don’t eat beef or pork would love to see chicken and mutton/lamb stuff especially in burgers @Silver you gotta fight me for the chips

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> I see a lot of beef stuff being hindu we don’t eat beef or pork would love to see chicken and mutton/lamb stuff especially in burgers @Silver you gotta fight me for the chips



Hi @Yuvir Punwasi 

This is the VapeCon 2017 food thread 
We getting ready to announce the VapeCon 2018 food vendors... 
Coming soon...

I think there is going to be a good variety. Obviously it's not easy to cater for all but we are doing our best.

As for the chips - all I can say is that I love my chips - so there better be good chips this year and if you see me on the day and discover who has the best chips then please let me know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

